# 722 and new 129 Satellite



## gbphil4 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry if this is a know question to the forum... I have a 722, HD Turgo Gold, and a 500 dish. I am located im central Ilinois. When I go to system setup/point dish I can see 110, 119, and 129 all good (green). When a manually change the dish from 119 transponder 7 to 129 transponder x (30 has the highest signal strength) it locks onto Echo Star 129 west.
Whenever I reboot the 722 and watch the screen I see it "lock on" 119 transponder 7 everytime. My question is do I have to change my hardware in order to start recieving the new HD local channels in my market or will my dish just magically start receiving them.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Not sure what DMA you are in but it could be your local HD channels are on 61.5


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You either have a Dish 1000/1000.2 or a Dish 500 with a wing dish for 129. The screen regardless will say dish 500.

What is your DMA (where do you get local stations)?

The answer to that question will determine which satellite your HD locals will come from if they are even available.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just so you know... the receiver automatically knows what transponder to tune to to pick up different channels. You cannot manually pick a transponder. On the signal screen you can change the numbers to check your signal strength to help in diagnosing a problem... but you are not actually picking a transponder to receive signal from. The receiver does that according to the channel you tune to.


----------



## gbphil4 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you for the headsup


----------



## gbphil4 (Feb 8, 2009)

I guess my DMA would be 119. Since we get the local feed over the dish. Thank you for replying


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

DMA has nothing to to with anything on any satellite.

It is an artificially determined geographical area where your local TV station has precidence over other stations on the same network.

Dish determines which local channels you receive by your zipcode and the receiver automatically tunes the correct channel set from tha tinformation. you cannot adjust or change it yourself in any way.


----------



## gbphil4 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you for the clarification. So they base it on billing address. Make perfect sense


----------

